
Samsung's $26B bet - xbmcuser
http://www.zdnet.com/article/samsungs-26-billion-bet/
======
ksec
What the article failed to mention, is China already invested tens of billions
into the RAM and NAND Fabs. And they have tens of billions more in their War
Chest.

>Price dumping to kill the competition is illegal. I know it is illegal in EU,
not sure about US and Canada. But I am pretty sure there are lots of place in
this world where this is perfectly legal. Including China.

Micron already have a few cases where their employees were poached by these
newer companies and stole their trade secrets.

All those Chinese Fabs are planned to be up and Operate in 2018. In typical
Chinese fashion these likely lower quality of NAND and RAM will be sold at
cost. There is no such thing as "race" to the bottom, they pretty much start
at the bottom already.

Since China planned to have 50% of its electronic devices sold within China to
be using their own component, most Chinese manufacture, Huawei, Xiaomi, VIVO
will likely follow suit to be "politically correct".

I dont know when it will start, but i expect a collapse in RAM and NAND price
soon.

------
mankash666
Price dumping to kill the competition is illegal. However, if Samsung can
actually make a profit, it's just market economics.

Time for Apple to bolster there competition, micron maybe?

~~~
noncoml
> Price dumping to kill the competition is illegal

Is increasing production considered price dumping? I don't think so.

------
frik
Increasing the DRAMproduction capacity is good. The memory product prize is
very high and in a bubble. When a 16 memory costs more than a high end CPU.
This has to end or it will hurt PC/notebook market.

